# S120 funktioniert nicht Telegramm 9



## veshagix (26 August 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin stehe momentan vor einem doofen und "unlösbaren" Problem. 

Also ich habe eine Siemens Sinamics S120 CU310 DP FW 2.6.2
dazu ein Standardtelegramm Nr.9 konfiguriert im Vektor-Betrieb.
Ich möchte für Schulungszwecke die Lageregelung auslagern (das bekomm ich hin). Lediglich die Drehzahlregelung soll funktionieren.

Mein erster Versuch war Telegramm 2 und alles lief prima (ohne EPOS).

Nun brauche ich unbedingt den Positionswert vom eingebauten 1024 Bit Inkrementalgeber (1024 HTL A/B R). 

Achso, die Sinamics ist Slave und eine angeschlossene ET-200S ist der Master der micht seinem schwächlichen Prozessor diese ehrenvolle Aufgabe übernehmen darf.

Nun das Problem:
Das Telegramm schein richtig übermittelt zu werden (Habe schon probiert und alle Werte werden im Starter schön überschrieben, lediglich die Ein/Aus Werte nicht. Also Bit 0 klappt im STW1, aber 1,2 und 3 nicht. Das ist:

1.AUS2
1.AUS3
Betrieb freigeben 

funktionieren nicht.

Teilweise kann ich Werte setzen. Der Rückweg funktioniert auch, das das Positionssignal prima übertragen wird und mir in der Variablentablle der SPS angezeigt wird. 

Also was muss ich machen, damit ich im Idealfall den Motor irgendwie zum "drehen"/"leben" bekomme? 

Ich hab schon an der Bei den Verschaltungen habe ich auch schon geschaut und wie gesagt, die funktionierenden kommen problemlos an und lassen sich steuern. Lediglich die wichtigsten An/Aus Freigaben bekomme ich nicht gesetzt. Habe auch 7496EPOS Freigabe nicht möglich dort stehen und kann damit herzlich wenig anfangen. Alles habe ich in eigener Internetsuche gefunden, lediglich hier habe ich schon seit Tagen einen Hänger und komm einfach nicht weiter. Bisher keine zündende Idee (Mach das und das....)

Viele Grüße und besten Dank!

Sonnigen Freitag!


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2011)

Hallo,

hast du den EPOS aktiviert?
Die Meldung A07496 hat noch einen Grund, was steht dort?
Daran kann man erkennen welche Freigab ihm fehlt.
Brauchst Du überhaupt den EPOS? (Epos ist doch lageregelung)
Bei Telegram 3 und 4 werden die Geberwerte ja mit über den Bus geschubst.


Du kannst rein theoretisch die fehlerhaften Signale auf statisch 1 setzen und nur den AUS1 über den Bus laufen lassen, sollte auch funktionieren.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## veshagix (26 August 2011)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du den EPOS aktiviert?
> Die Meldung A07496 hat noch einen Grund, was steht dort?
> ...



Vielen Dank schon einmal, ich werde das kommende Woche gleich mal versuchen mit dem 3er/4er Telegramm. 

Ja das stimmt, da stand eine Nummer, glaube 42. Also ohne EPOS wäre natürlich die beste Lösung für mein Problem.

Ich werde anschließen Berichten und schon einmal vorweg -> VIELEN DANK!!


----------



## veshagix (30 August 2011)

veshagix schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon einmal, ich werde das kommende Woche gleich mal versuchen mit dem 3er/4er Telegramm.
> 
> Ja das stimmt, da stand eine Nummer, glaube 42. Also ohne EPOS wäre natürlich die beste Lösung für mein Problem.
> 
> Ich werde anschließen Berichten und schon einmal vorweg -> VIELEN DANK!!




So noch einmal zurück!

Also das mit dem Telegramm 3 hat prima funktioniert und das Gebersignal kommt an (r482[0]). Nun hätte ich noch ein kleines Problem, da ich keinen EPOS verwenden möchte und es soweit mit Vektor funktioniert, weiß ich leider nicht wie diese Geberdaten zu interpretieren sind? 
Das dieser Wert keine "Resetfunktion" besitzt habe ich schon erlesen. Jedoch fand ich nur Tips zur Geberauswertung im Bereich vom EPOS. Möglicherweise gibt es ja ein anderes Signal was nur die Impulse raustaktet, also einen anderen Parameter?

Viele Grüße


Rene


----------



## offliner (2 September 2011)

Wenn Du mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Antrieb gehst (offline), kannst Du unter Eigenschaften (heißt hoffentlich so, sitze gerade am falschen Rechner) nur den Lagerregler aktivieren und dann anschliessend auch die Mechanik konfigurieren, sowie den normierten Istwert auf den Profibus legen (BICO). Hierbei ist dann kein EPOS aktiv und man kann den Antrieb ganz normal mit z.B. Telegramm 1 nutzen...


----------

